# Herangehensweise Neues Projekt mit Netbeans / HSQLDB / JPA



## El Rakiti (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nun endlich auch privat mal wieder was programmieren und eine Idee zu "Papier" bringen, die mir schon länger rumschwebt.

Ich komme aus der .Net Ecke, habe mit Java noch nicht viel gearbeitet.

Ich möchte die Daten meiner Anwendung in einer Embedded DB speichern, da es eine einfache "Desktop-App" sein soll. Sollte natürlich mittels O/R Mapping geschehen, als DB dachte ich an HSQLDB.

Ich stehe vor zwei Problem:

Ich finde einfach kein einführendes Tutorial, das den Umgang mit Netbeans, JPA und einer Embedded DB erklärt....Vielleicht hat von euch ja einer ein paar Tipps.

Ich bin am überlegen, wie ich anfangen soll. Dachte erst daran, die Klassen mit dem Netbeans UML Designer zu designen (sind nicht viel, ist ein relativ kleines Programm)...Dann laß ich von den Entity Classes...Kann ich diese auch aus dem UML Diagramm erstellen? Kann ich aus dem UML Diagramm mir die Datenbankstruktur erstellen lassen? Möchte erstmal so wenig wie möglich mit der DB zu tun haben.

Ich steh grade einfach auf dem Schlauch, und weiß nicht womit anfangen (Perfekt wäre ein Tutorial mit dem Namen "Anwendung in Netbeans mit JPA und HSQGLDB Embedded erstellen - Eine Einführung" :-D.

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## JanHH (20. Mrz 2010)

Hm. Da ich auch mal was in der Art gemacht habe, antworte ich mal, allerdings war das eine Webanwendung, also auch inkl. JSF (1.2.).

JPA ist ja nur eine Spezifikation, Du brauchst da auch eine konkrete Implementierung von. Die beiden "grossen" sind Hibernate und TopLink/EclipseLink, ich hab mich für Hibernate entschieden. Du musst also erstmal die ganzen jar-Archive der JPA-Implementierung herunterladen und dem Projekt hinzufügen. Bei Hibernate war das kein Spaß, ich musste da noch etliches runterladen. Ich hab dann mal einen Screenshot der ganzen notwendigen jar-Files gemacht, den kann ich Dir gerne zuschicken.

Ansonsten befindet sich (oder sollte zumindest) im src-Directory ein Ordner "META-INF" befinden, der die berühmte "persistence.xml"-Datei enthält (wo hibernate konfiguriert wird).

Ja und wenn das soweit alles ok ist kannst Du loslegen.. wobei ich direkt java-Klassen programmieren und mit JPA-Annotationen versehen würde. Ein Buch über das Thema kann auch nicht schaden .

Sofern das ganze eine Webanwendung werden soll, würde ich allerdings noch zu anderen Dingen raten.


----------



## El Rakiti (20. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für die Antwort, mittlerweile bin ich schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Mein Hauptproblem am Anfang war es, eine Datenbankverbindung zu einer Embedded DB herzustellen, ohne irgendwie einen Datenankserverbei mir zu installieren (da es ja auch später Embedded sein soll). Bin dann auf die H2 DB gestoßen, super einfach. 1 jar Datei dem Projekt hinzugefügt und ich konnte sofort eine Datenbank erstellen.

Dann 3-4 Entity Klassen erstellt, eine Persistenz Einheit erstellen und bei dem ganzen dann Toplink genutzt, da bei Netbeans Standardmäßig vorausgewählt.

Sogar die Kardinalitäten (Also ManyToOne etc.) hat mich Netbeans abgefragt, ich verstehe also momentan immer mehr .

Momentan hackts noch am MVC Prinzip. Habs zwar eigentlich verstanden, weiß auch wofür es ist, weiß aber noch nicht genau wie ich es bei meiner Anwendung nutze. Das Programm ist dabei eigentlich super simpel.

Ich werde mir das ganze aber jetzt noch näher bringen und mich dann bei Bedarf mit nem konkreten Beispiel melden. Denke, dass ich dafür dann auch nen neuen Thread aufmache, der er mit dem hier dann nicht mehr viel zu tun hat.


Vielen Dank nochmal und Gruß

El Rakiti


----------



## tuxedo (23. Mrz 2010)

Da solltest du auch mal reinschauen. Hat mich auch weiter gebracht...

Java Persistence API (JPA) with EclipseLink - Tutorial


----------

